# Random Pictures of Dougie



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Since little Dougie is a permanent feature at my house, he needs his own photo topic!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad you got to come home  and were able to get more hedgies.  Dougie is adorable just like the rest of your gang.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute hedgie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Dougie is 'dorable! Such a little cutie! I'm excited to hear about all their different personalities.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Dougie is a very sweet, shy little one who is at the same time very energetic and always on the move. Put them together and he can scoot across the floor at top speed and you'll never see anything but the tips of his toes ^_^

He is my husband's favorite, probably because he is so small. And possibly because our other new boy Mac is a bit of a nibbler and much more hop & pop than Dougie.

Dougie is a maniac on his wheel too, I'm going to need to get him his own wheel soon, right now he and Mac are sharing a wheel and alternating nights with it.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

[attachment=1:28z2a9cb]IMG_6456.jpg[/attachment:28z2a9cb]

The blanket monster has spotted me!

[attachment=0:28z2a9cb]IMG_6469.jpg[/attachment:28z2a9cb]

Haha! How the tables have turned!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Dougie is adorable! Izzy is a blanket monster too! Dive, peek around, dive, peek around, fluff a good spot and go to sleep.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: So cute!! I just love the look on his face as he's peeking out at you. Like a tiger stalking his prey.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Dougie's Outside Playtime

[attachment=2:302z01c4]IMG_6643.jpg[/attachment:302z01c4]

[attachment=1:302z01c4]IMG_6646.jpg[/attachment:302z01c4]

[attachment=0:302z01c4]IMG_6648.jpg[/attachment:302z01c4]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute! I love that blanket with the animals on it and the second picture looks like he's saying, "Are you going to just watch me the whole time?" So cute! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a handsome little guy, he looks like he was really enjoying himself  Them two definitely have the good life


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Dougie kind of looks at me with this face sometimes --> :roll: 

Mostly because I pester him every night and make him play with his hedgiedaddy because my husband likes Dougie and Dougie likes him, but I have to get them to spend time together if they want to bond.

Call it being good with animals or being a freak of nature, but animals and I don't ever have any problems getting along. I'd place a bet that I could cuddle a saber-tooth tiger after a while (providing it didn't eat me first) ^_^

So I enjoy getting the "prickly" ones in terms of personality, because it's all that much more satisfying when they lay their little heads down on your arm and sigh when they fall asleep. That kind of trust is so precious it defies description.

And this is what I'm getting slowly out of my little Dougie Bean (his nickname is "Little Bean" because he looks like a kidney bean when he curls up thanks to being such a thin little thing and a Tweed to boot and having a super metabolism).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a sweet face! You have lovely boys.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

New pictures of Mac & Dougie's day at Kindergarden!

[url="http://photobucket.com/FridayReward"]http://photobucket.com/FridayReward
PW: hedgehog

They went and spent an hour with my son's class as well as all of the other grade K classes in the school. It was so neat seeing all of their faces! And the collective gasps of "eew gross!" when Mac demonstrated how much hedgies love mealies in all their life stages ^_^

It was so much fun, I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Looks like they all had fun! 

I think it's a great idea to start teaching them at a young age.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Dougie annoints!






As with the video of Mac, this one is shorter (about the same time, 1:26ish) but the music makes it go on a little longer. I'll get better at video editing!


----------

